# Fog and Fogger costs



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I have a question concerning costs (as always. heh)

How much is a good price for various wattage foggers? (Links are appreciated if ya have'em. If not, I'd still like opinions.)

How much is a good price for fog juice? Considering it doesn't go bad (I think?) , is it better to buy a 5 gallon bottle or something for the better cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie - I wouldn't worry so much about the cost of the fog juice as I would the look of the fog. I use Froggys Fog Swamp Juice with a chiller and it works great for me. Even with the windy conditions this year the fog still hung around. It runs somewhere between $16 and $19/gallon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've heard good things about that juice. Hmmmmm. I should try that. How much for shipping in general? Do you remember?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I bought a gallon at Hauntcon 2006 so there was no shipping charge.
http://www.froggysfog.com/category/1___fog_machine_fluids/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, this will added as a new product for this next year.

And of course, special pricing for HauntForum members.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I second the swamp juice, one 400w machine w/ swamp juice out performed four 700w machines with store brand fluid


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

chubacabra said:


> I second the swamp juice, one 400w machine w/ swamp juice out performed four 700w machines with store brand fluid


True statement, good juice makes smaller less expensive machines work much better!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Is the swamp juice good for keeping a fogger free of clogs while in storage?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm a big fan of cheap foggers! I just picked up a second 700w unit from Spencer's (they carry it year round), that comes with a remote timer for $39.00 regular list price. I've used one just like it for two years without problems. Even ran it dry inadvertantly, (howled like a bear empty!), just refilled it and off it went without a hitch. Also use Walmart Gemmy 400watter's for 4 years straight, no problems, $20. a piece. Add Froggy's and your'e good to go! DONT like FITCO though, too many break-downs!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Is the swamp juice good for keeping a fogger free of clogs while in storage?


I stored mine last year with it and they fired right up this year.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Heres the difference...*

Look around the forum and see how many folks with Multiple foggers had problems with ALL of their foggers. Now, there were not many but definately some. The common denominator for the people that have many foggers and EACH of them conked out is...FOG JUICE.

The better quality fog juice like Froggys is made with less impurities, filtered better and yes, costs more. The cheaper fluid uses cheaper products, more impurities and yes a cheaper price.

When that cheap fog fluid sits in the pump and on the heating element for 365 days it can build up, solidify and your fogger is now toast. If you want my suggestion, Fog juice is CRITICAL to having your machine last many trouble free years. I ALWAYS use Froggys and have never had a problem with my foggers, I dont even clean them. If you use the cheap stuff, you BETTER clean the heck out of um before storing them away.

My foggers ar Chauvet 1700, 1250, Elation Master Blaster 1000, American DJ 700 and Lite F/X 700 These can add up if repairs are needed so I go with the best available and its piece of mind.

I guess the way I look at it is, if the cheap stuff is $20 and the good stuff is $30 is it worth an extra $10 to have them running great the next few years? I guess its just an insurance policy I pay every year to make sure next year is a success...

Go Froggys...

Melty


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> FYI, this will added as a new product for this next year.
> 
> And of course, special pricing for HauntForum members.


Let me know when you get it in stock Jeff, been buying through Ebay, but I'd really prefer to send you my business!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> Let me know when you get it in stock Jeff, been buying through Ebay, but I'd really prefer to send you my business!


How soon do you want it? I wasn't going to stock it until after the first of the year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> FYI, this will added as a new product for this next year.
> 
> And of course, special pricing for HauntForum members.


Are you adding Froggys?

I see they have a swamp juice, and a freezin juice. Any experience with the freezin juice? I would defintely be interested in getting some as the season gets closer, I am pissed at losing fog machines at the wrong time from I think has been crappy fog juice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes on Froggys.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How soon do you want it? I wasn't going to stock it until after the first of the year.


I am ordering some this week, but I'll still buy from you when you get it in (Never can have too much fog juice!), so time really isn't an issue. Or, for that matter, I'll just wait till your shipment arrives, and buy it then! Let us know when it arrives!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I would be interested in hearing how people liked the Froggy's Freezin Fog juice. I have a VEI 930-T and used VEI fluid the last two years since I thought you were supposed to use the juice made for your fogger, apparently not as long as you use good stuff. My reverse Vortex chiller works well, I just didn't have fog around as long as I would have liked and there is that blasted reheat time on the machine.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y me too, what is the difference between the reg and the freezin?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had nothing but trouble with every fogger I've ever bought. I buy the most expensive ones from Spencers and Party City and every single one has burned out. My husband even took one apart to see if he could fix it, to no avail. Are you telling me that it relates more to the juice I use rather than the fogger itself? We thought maybe the problem was it running out of juice while it was on. Should I buy a different fogger for 2008? I don't want to keep throwing away money.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

At the Vegas convention I was able to get behind a lot of the high end props and see what was pushing them. I heard nothing but good about the Martin Magnums. Ended up gettimg 6 of the 650 and 2 of the 1800 and a couple of cases of Froggy. Now I just need to figure out this DMX thing!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I used the freezin juice in my cheap-o fogger last year with my chiller and WOW what a difference over the Spirit brand fog juice. 

Thicker for one... and seemed to hug the ground way more. I have a slight slope to my yard and the fog oozed down the yard and into the street. I ran it for 3 nights leading up to halloween and it was great!

+1 on the freezin froggies juice.


----------

